# headaches/ migraines. what to do other than take pills or smoke weed?



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

so ive always had migraines since i was little but nowadays they are more like everyday and almost always migraines.
i take excedrin migraine extra strength and that seems to dull it down but not get it to go completely away. so im wondering if anyone has some ideas on what to do other than take pills and drink water? im very hydrated so i know its not that. any thoughts? suggesstions would be great thanks!


----------



## soleil

I get migraines out of nowhere, one minute I'll be fine and going about my business, the next I'll be balled up and unable to see. From what little I understand about the nature of migraines, it's supposed to be related to your circulation. Once when I got up-sided by one at work, my co-worker put together this weird assortment of liquids. It was a double shot of bourbon, a double shot of espresso (but anything with a high amount of caffeine would do it), and a big glass of water and he said to toss them back one right after the other. His crackpot theory is that the caffeine dilates the blood vessels, the booze slows your heart rate and blood pressure, and the water helps to thin your blood a bit. 

I don't know the science behind it, but damn if I didn't feel like a million bucks afterwards! The only drawback is that it only lasts for about two hours for me. Hope you find some relief.


----------



## beermilkshake

I get migraines fairly often. I feel like prevention is the best thing. I usually get them when I havent had water/food and ive been in the sun all day or done a lot of exercise. This is one thing where ill stick with modern medicine though cause they hurt so fuckin bad.


----------



## Yell

Well. I actually have meniere's disease, which is a disorder of the inner ear causing random and extreme loss of balance. (It's like vertigo, whenever and wherever) And some small things that also help with migrane headaches and what I have is i watch my sodium intake. Too much salt = more chance you get to have a migrane. Drink lots of water. If you have nothing better to do, take a nap, sleep it off. I even hear chiropractors are the best for getting rid of migrane headaches. I'm seeing one soon


----------



## EphemeralStick

chamomile works wonders. i recommend picking the flowers fresh since getting the good kind of tea is expensive. just pop a few flowers into some boiling water and there ya go. i heard roasted dandelion root is good too i drink it like a coffee, though i cant imagine the taste would be good...


----------



## coldsteelrail

well i don't get migraines, so this is just what i know i've heard. Migraines can be caused by an out of place jaw bone, and it can be relatively common. I had an experience once where lavender rubbed on the temples seemed to somewhat alleviate symptoms, and can be relaxing. Migraines could be hormonal, or have to do with your pupil's reaction to light, or a reaction to a food. If i had chronic migraines, i would try to get a complete physical and mental analysis, though i know that can be difficult to attain, and i know i would try very hard not to settle for acceptance of daily migraines, though what do i know? There's is a lot that i refuse to settle and accept. And i'm probably the cause of more migraines than my inexperienced advice would ever cure.
I hope you find yerself migraine free.


----------



## coldsteelrail

I just read that in an ayurvedic book that at the onset of a migraine-during the 'aural' disturbance, before the pain begins, two tablespoons of ground ginger will stop it from developing. Except that it's possible the migraine will return later, in which case, drink the ginger again. In warm water, i think the ginger would taste like soup. You could also mix the ginger with a broth.


----------



## SanktoGrief

When younger, I used to have frequent headaches. I don't get them as often now, but when I do - they tend to last for days...

In addition to advil and water - I typically rely on the following:

cold pack on my face, lying down in a dark quiet place and trying to sleep. 

This helps me.


----------



## Shamanaste

Camomile tea! Easily grown or picked up from almost any grocery/drug store
Also, at the top of yer nose [on both sides] if you apply firm pressure, it helps to relieve some pain due to inflamation of glands. Also, in the top of yer eye socket there is a triangle shaped indention, apply pressure in there with the tip of one finger. Figure out how/where it works best for you

Good luck


----------



## joaquim33

drink water. lots of water.


----------



## coldsteelrail

I've recently read that celery contains coumarins, which helps relieve migraines...juicing at least 4 stalks of celery, and drinking it at the onset of a migraine could relieve migraines within a half hour....i dunno, but it's worth a try. Coumarins cause uterine contractions, so large doses at once should be avoided during pregnancy. 

There is an acupressure point on the web of your hand, between your thumb and index finger that i've read is good for migraines, back and other body pains, stress release, and for relieving grief. To locate it, close your thumb against your hand. It's the highest point of the muscle bulge, or basically where the crease of the thumb ends (at the base of the thumb bone). This pressure point also stimulates uterine contractions, so should not be used during pregnancy, except in while in labour.
Deeply press this point, and then, with two thumbs, press the point at the top of yer neck, in line with the ears, on either side of the centre of the skull. I also read that you can just move your neck slightly, while pressing the point on the web of the hand. This helps to release the energy that the acupressure is helping to move.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I suffer from almost daily migraines, and the only thing that works for me is Excedrin, or something like Goody's or BC Powder. It's the analgesic combination in them that does the trick for me. That and (of course) staying hydrated with plenty of water. BTW don't waste your money on excedrin migraine, it's the SAME exact ingredients as regular excedrin, and i mean THE SAME even down to the mg amounts. crazy huh. 

I don't know what to tell you since this isn't workin for ya. But I hope you feel better soon =)


----------



## kerry

I have suffered from migraines all my life and have found, over the last few years, that they are mainly caused by allergies or food intollerances. If I eat garlic, onion or plain/dark chocolate, I am pretty much guaranteed to get one. Breathing mould spores also sets me off. Sometimes it's hormonal too - period migraines. The best thing is, through a process of elimination, work out what you need to avoid. 
I don't eat dairy anymore - have been vegan for 3 months, and I don't drink at all anymore. I know this might seem awful if you are young, but I am middle aged and am quite happy to not have these things. I feel better without them.
Other than that, I take 2 ibuprofen and 2 paracetamol simultaneously... that works for me.
Good luck in getting rid of the pain


----------



## monster

massage


----------



## someoneelse321

Reduce stimuli (lights, noise, smells, etc.) and rest. If you do take some OTC pills take some NSAIDs (Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs) like ibuprofen (motrin), napercen (naproxen) or advil (I listed them in order from least to most potent). Just make sure not to take more than one type of NSAID at once, but feel free to take an NSAID with acetaminophen (tylenol) because it works differently on the body. Tylenol is primarily for pain and NSAIDs are primarily for inflammation but also work wonders on pain and fevers.


----------



## AetherWeaver

If Excedrin Migraine works somewhat for you, you could try drinking some black coffee and eating some dark chocolate to up your caffeine intake when you feel one coming on.... The EM has caffeine, aspirin and acetaminophen, which are all working together. I don't get migraines(I get cluster headaches, myself); but my girlfriend swears by caffeine and acetaminophen.


----------



## woodstack

Lsd .


----------



## kai

i agree with the above statement and if they had not posted it I would have. Seriously read up on it. Plus it's fun and stuff and you get to have neat-o experiences and people will think you are crazy because of stuff their friends told them when they were in high school.


----------



## Nemo

Take an unboiled egg, gently and evenly rub the shell across your forehead. Afterwards crack the egg on a plate and leave the yolk on a plate beneath the bed.

A Spanish lady here in North Carolina did this for me when I mentioned I had a headache to her bilingual daughter. Oddly enough, my headache receded, but I doubt the egg was any help..


----------



## Nemo

woodstack said:


> Lsd .


 
Definitely LSD.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

thanks for all the helpful ideas and tricks im going to write them down in a notebook and eventually try all the ones that i havent already and see which ones work for me by elimination 
this seems to be the best way to know what works and what doesnt for me!
ill post wut works for me as well!
i appreciate all your posts!
thanks! 
-Brittany!


----------



## dharma bum

i didn't read all of these posts.. but for something free and always available, try tying your bandana around your head (fairly tight). it restricts the blood flow to your brain, in turn, helping your pain. another little home remedy is to put a pencil (or other similar-shaped object... pen, stick, etc.) in your mouth... wide-ways (is that a word?). have it just in your mouth, from one end to the other, but never bite down. clinching your jaw muscles cause headaches too, but while keeping something in your mouth without (not trying to be sarcastic) without biting down reduces the stress on the jaw muscles, relieving tension on your aches. 

the caffeine works as well as soleil posted, but not as long. if you have an episode and are not around these things, try what i just told you. i may work for you or it may not. but good luck with the pain.


----------



## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I have had some relief by drinking a strong cup of coffe or tea with a touch of lemon


----------



## Symphony

White Willow Bark Tea. It's an all natural aspirin, so to speak.


----------



## FigTree

my advice is to STOP TAKING THOSE GODFORSAKEN PILLS!! meditation and deep, slow breathing will cure any migraine, you don't need to pay for a factory produced pill to feel kind of okayish.


----------



## riseagainst

no pills. no caffeine. meditiate yo


----------



## wizehop

Gun shot to the head?

Seriously though I was told a while back that an organism is a good way to relive stress and headaches. Although to be honest every time I tried it my headache got worse from the effort it took.

Every time I hear about a natural remedy I'm like if it works so good why did they invent Advil? Same with these natural remedies for colds that take two week...WTF seriously??


----------



## moses1o9

I'm all about staying off pills, but if my head feels like someone is driving an icepick through it, you can bet your ass I'm going to find a lortab and some xanax. I just had the worst migraine I've ever had the other day. They seem to crop up once every year or 2, and as long as I catch it before it blows up, I can usually stop it with OTC meds. But I get fucked up and can't talk or see staright when they get bad. This last time I started hallucinating.

Also heard psilocybiin mushrooms can help offset migraine. And, well, I never had one back when I used to do them.


----------

